# where to buy asus GK2000?



## AxGaming (Jun 29, 2015)

*Hi guys how are you? does anyone know if this beautiful keyboard of the Asus been released? and if so where can to get it? it is sensational. 












*


----------



## AsRock (Jun 29, 2015)

Available Q3, so any time from now i guess. I like a few things about it too although it looks like it has eye brows lol.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 29, 2015)

I would never buy it, but wow that looks really really good


----------



## phoebeli (Jun 30, 2015)

asus rog gk2000, really cool, look this http://rog.asus.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 30, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Available Q3, so any time from now i guess. I like a few things about it too although it looks like it has eye brows lol.


Design cues from the ROG Owl.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 30, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Design cues from the ROG Owl.



Same thing i said to my wife HOOT! HOOT!, But if they got rid of that part and the sides it be a much better looking keyboard and on that one at least they got the caps lock right lol.


----------



## AxGaming (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you all for answers


----------

